# Bmw 320d mpg



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,recently purchased a 320cd m sport and am only getting around 27-29mpg.Just wondering if this seems right,used as a daily driver for commuting to work.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I had an E46 320D Touring and would average 40mpg all day long, and would peak at 50mpg on the motorway if cruising. 27-29 seems VERY low - is the commute a short journey? Is it driven hard? When was it serviced last etc?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you driving more than 30 min each way and at what average speed, as takes long to heat engine


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

That's horrific, I have an e92 coupe 320d & although newer tech I get 44-46 mpg even on short runs! 50+ on longer journeys!
Get both the EGR & main thermostats looked at


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

That is the mpg I get from my 2.0L EcoBoost petrol Mondeo so it doesn't sound right for your car mate!


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

My journey to work is 5 miles each way and i tend to drive it carefully nowadays to try and up the consumption.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's going to be one of the issues, as the car is barely getting warm on such a short journey. Take the car on a long run, for around 50 miles, reset the computers and see what MPG it gives.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The car won't even be warmed up. 

That economy is still too low though.


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

jay_bmw said:


> That's horrific, I have an e92 coupe 320d & although newer tech I get 44-46 mpg even on short runs! 50+ on longer journeys!
> Get both the EGR & main thermostats looked at


These were exactly the same figures I got from 10 plate 320d touring, with a 4mile round trip twice a day, and longer trips at weekend etc.. did 52k in the 3 years I had it, so a good average.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just to add, i now have an E66 730LD which is 2 tonnes, with a 3.0D engine that does 32.4 overall MPG since buying it and will get upto 40.1 on the motorway cruising at around 70-75.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

How long does that 5 miles take you to do?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Anything less than 40/50 no point having a diesel, unless it's a 4x4.
Less than 30 surely points to an issue.
My tank does +50mpg all the time.


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers for the input guys, will check egr valve at the weekend and take it from there me thinks,apart from mpg absolutely love the car.


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> How long does that 5 miles take you to do?


On average about 20 minutes.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

My mate runs a 320d msport (54 plate) and over a week used to average at least 45mpg 50+ on a run
That used to include a 10 commute to work which barely touches 30mph
So barely warmed up, low rush hour speeds and still better figures, although people will tell you diesels can't get those figuresl if you run it like that.
He has changed the thermostat recently to


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a new xDrive f31 320d. It was run in when delivered (4miles on the clock) first drive home was 28mpg. It's settled down to 42ish with AC on all the time. A long run in the motorway last week and it went up to 46. The new ones have an oil temp gauge and I'm almost in work before it shows up to temp. (14 miles)


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I got around 33-34 on my cd M-Sport. 7 Mile journey through traffic around 45 mins.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1012wayne said:


> My journey to work is 5 miles each way and i tend to drive it carefully nowadays to try and up the consumption.


Mine takes 20min to reach temp 330d , and also do the re gen to keep dpf burned off as has to hit a certain temp


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Mine takes 20min to reach temp 330d , and also do the re gen to keep dpf burned off as has to hit a certain temp


What do you mean do the re gen?


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

OP what year is your car / which engine model?


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Its a 2003 with the 150bhp engine.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It takes 20 minutes to do 5 miles ? I reckon 29mpg is about right. IMO anything less than 25 miles each way and you are better off with a petrol car. For your journey a renault Zoe would be perfect.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> It takes 20 minutes to do 5 miles ? I reckon 29mpg is about right. IMO anything less than 25 miles each way and you are better off with a petrol car.


+1 pretty much exactly what I was going to type! 
Averaging 15mph for 20 mins implies a lot of stuck in traffic so the mpg sounds about right on a 320d of that age.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

My 320 M sport petrol does more than that diesel is pointless for that journey and your filter will get done in real quick too.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I get 42 on longer journeys, averaging 34 on short ones in my E92 320i


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I wouldn't say your mpg is necessarily too far out given the really short commute you are making. But:

Is your 5 miles on open road or is it stop start traffic?
How old is that car?
When was it last serviced?
Is it a manual transmission?


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

My 2005 e46 330cd gives me 30mpg with a heavy right foot on a 7.5 mile trip to work.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Check the coolant temp through the hidden menu common fault thermostat tends to fail and car uses more fuel in warm up

Working stat should see 90/91 degrees

Agree with above 5 miled is not enough fir a derv to be warmed up


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Chris_911 said:


> I wouldn't say your mpg is necessarily too far out given the really short commute you are making. But:
> 
> Is your 5 miles on open road or is it stop start traffic?
> How old is that car?
> ...


It is pretty much stop start,its a 2003 manual and was serviced last june.


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> It takes 20 minutes to do 5 miles ? I reckon 29mpg is about right. IMO anything less than 25 miles each way and you are better off with a petrol car. For your journey a renault Zoe would be perfect.


I do use the car for other journeys also not just the drive to work,an electric car no thanks!!!:lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

check your coolant temperature by following this after a 15-20 minute drive and report back what the coolant temp is -


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

1012wayne said:


> I do use the car for other journeys also not just the drive to work,an electric car no thanks!!!:lol:


Ha ha, seriously though the Zoe is really good and perfectly suited to that kind of trip.

On short trips like that I'd be having an oil and filter change every 6 months at the absolute max. Do you use supermarket fuels ?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd jump at the chance at an electric car tbh, Im a big petrol head but its nearly free motoring, be happy to use a tank full of fuel on track days at weekends!


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you use supermarket fuels ?[/QUOTE]

Yes I do,I have a Morrison's just down the road from me so its convenient.could this make a difference?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sometimes.... Try a couple of tanks of shell/bp/esso and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I do similar journeys 3 days of the week. 

On average i get 23mpg. 

Only difference is i'm in a 330i (petrol) :lol:

3.0 Straight 6 same mpg as 2.0derv? Gotta be something wrong?


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

ardandy said:


> I do similar journeys 3 days of the week.
> 
> On average i get 23mpg.
> 
> ...


That makes me feel a hell of a lot better cheers:lol::wall:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I only use shell v power in the merc. It seems to last longer and the mpg is much better. Even on short trips I'm finding 45mpg + on motorways in getting over 60mpg. Still a couple of tanks in and see what happens...


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Im getting 30mpg normally in my 330i!! With 3 people in car and driving combo of fast and slow. You should get way more than that..... I would get 27mpg in short drives about 7mile.

Check consumption by filling tank up and work out mpg yourself without the trip computer...just to see if its any different...


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

1012wayne said:


> Do you use supermarket fuels ?


Yes I do,I have a Morrison's just down the road from me so its convenient.could this make a difference?[/QUOTE]

If your doing mainly short trips.... You would need to use the best oil you can for it. However, i cant see this causing the dreadful economy. Unless your driving in first gear also


----------

